
The Inevitable Crash Is Coming - georgeshi
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/the-inevitable-crash-is-coming-5fac8561e0f9
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
A rather shallow article, starting with the truism in the headline...

The criticism of stock buybacks is bound to be fairly popular. But as far as I
can tell, buybacks are close to identical to paying dividends, except for
their tax treatment? I'd love to see higher taxation of capital gains and
corporate profits, but the specific practice doesn't strike me as quite as
dangerous and/or amoral as the article makes it out.

It's not like corporations would really decide to "pay their workers more" as
the article suggests. That's the same blatantly flawed logic that led
Republicans to suggest the tax cut would be used to raise wages.

